# Tell me you wouldnt be pissed!!!



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

If your ex brought home your 6 year old girl, like this









Would you not be livid? Dont you think a MOM should do better than this???
I had to vent somewhere and I like yall, so,
thanks for listening


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Poor girl. I would be more that angry. Thats on the verge of needing a doctor. I would document that, its neglect IMO.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

Umm... neglect? my aunt would say thats child abuse. My son is pretty fair skinned so putting sunblock on him is a must. I,m curious about what your ex said about this. 
Poor thing.
I had to add that i would take her to the dr. And keep her as comfortable as possible and be careful what u put on hrr skin. Some of that sunburn gel u get at the drug stores aint all that great. The REAL aloe gel u get at health food stores is what i wouls use.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree with child abuse. That is painful.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh i just saw your post. Minewasnt directed to you. Sorry. We must have been replying at the same time.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

I doctored her up, no worries, its been a week she is fine now but what for the future? I would flip yalls worlds with my stories bout mom,but another day.. its going in the save file for sure.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Thats a very serious burn and should have been taken into the doctor and documented by them, Im glad you fixed it and she is better but that is absurd. As a parent she should have been standing ready with sunscreen ALLLLL day when its hot outside my kids get sunscreen like 4-5 times in a day and have to have rests where they come inside and have a snack or sit in the shade , with the risk of skin cancer these days we need to be watching out for our kids. I would have been livid and I would have had that documented and used against my ex as neglect. Poor baby girl , even lotion would have helped the pealing that there is and its not a hard thing to do , burns happen but it looks like she hasnt even tried to help it.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Baby oil! I'm fair-skinned and baby oil helped the peeling when I got a similar bad burn a couple of times when I was younger.

Good to hear she's doing better.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> Thats a very serious burn and should have been taken into the doctor and documented by them, Im glad you fixed it and she is better but that is absurd. As a parent she should have been standing ready with sunscreen ALLLLL day when its hot outside my kids get sunscreen like 4-5 times in a day and have to have rests where they come inside and have a snack or sit in the shade , with the risk of skin cancer these days we need to be watching out for our kids. I would have been livid and I would have had that documented and used against my ex as neglect. Poor baby girl , even lotion would have helped the pealing that there is and its not a hard thing to do , burns happen but it looks like she hasnt even tried to help it.


Its documented, no denying it, the doctor thing is great for some things but a burn, even as severe as this, :curse: would just be treated and be sent for house rest.. I have a full field med kit here at all times, she was well cared for. Always is on my end. Mom cant ..excuse me, used to not, keep food at home, or get her to school on time, ever, with P.E. shoes, so she failed,,,,,P.E. 
dont get me started 
thanks for all the concern


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

you probaby know already but slap aloe vera on it if she feels its getting hot it keeps it cool for a while and well moisturized. so are supervised from mom visits in your somewhere near future?


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

I could only wish... FL is a family law state, so It would take gross neglect to show a judge her mom is unfit for guardianship. This is just more fuel for my fire,, just so happens its Jet Fuel!!!


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

All mothers aren't nurturing. I was a single parent for years and I know the drill. IMO the best thing you can do for your kid is to be as positive / neutral as possible in your interactions w/ the mother, and concentrate on supporting the kid. ( I don't mean deny her own perceptions), I believe it's harmful for any child to think her mother doesn't care / is incompetent... at that age. It's a tightrope I walked for years. ( with apologies for pontificating)


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OMG POOR BABY!! I'd have to flip out on someone!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm gonna go ahead and be the jerk on this one because I live in florida... It's a pretty gnarly burn and all but sunburns happen.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

That is horrible and neglectful ..... doctors may just prescribe rest but least its documented in the medical records....

Sun burns do happen but when it comes to children one as a parent need to be way more responsible to not let an oops sun burn like that happen. I have teenagers and I still plaster them with sun block, heck my 19 year old was just in Miami and I text her constantly to make sure she and the person she was with were making sure she was covered in sunblock as well as staying cool since she suffers from heat and can have a heat stroke.
Things happen but that is ridiculous! and painful

Glad she is ok and you took care of it .........


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

teach her about wearing t-shirts! I hafve had burns like that growing up and they suck!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow, that had to have hurt.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I am appalled that a mother would allow that to happen! I have a very very fair skinned little girl (she's a red-head) and she is never allowed in the sun without proper protection. The most of a sunburn she ever gets is a little pink on her cheeks... she's 6 and has never had a real sunburn. My arents weren't so careful with me-- and I remember all too well how painful that can be! Aloe will be her best friend until it heals. There are also burn ointments that are out there.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

My mom was/is a complete dunce when it came to parenting... I wouldn't go as far to say this is abuse just yet because I don't know her personally & accidents happen when you loose track of time out in the sun or the sunblock she used was just crap. But hopefully she knows better for next time.

Get your baby girl some mineral oil, cocoa butter & natural aloe, try to find the plant if you can. Don't buy the bottled aloe because it contains alcohol & is useless. Also next time she goes out in the sun make sure she has the nutrogena spf85 sunblock, it's a little more expensive but works wonders! I use the sport kind, it doesn't wear off & haven't been burned yet when using it - which says a lot for humid florida weather in drout season.



Poor kid


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

My stomach just turned when I saw those pictures  Absolutely neglectful and I wouldn't let my ex take her ever again!!! Supervised visits only. You should have taken her to the doctors so it could be documented. That would make your case stronger in a court of law if you wanted full custody of her. Awful, just awful! I'm glad she is doing better though. Poor thing.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Get your baby girl some mineral oil, cocoa butter & natural aloe, try to find the plant if you can. Don't buy the bottled aloe because it contains alcohol & is useless. Also next time she goes out in the sun make sure she has the nutrogena spf85 sunblock, it's a little more expensive but works wonders! I use the sport kind, it doesn't wear off & haven't been burned yet when using it - which says a lot for humid florida weather in drout season.


Thank you,, and thank you all for your words  I was heated but not as bad as her. Luckily shes mine and shes tough but I hated it for her.

Thats a very close remedy I learned as a child growing up to treat sunburn. I actually grow my own aloe in the garden so its a savior once again. Mixing it with mineral oil and a hemp lotion is what I did. close to yours 

And there is no excuse. Considering your childs health is always more important. She didnt pay attention and didnt care and what I would consider 2nd degree burns resulted. Fail!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

HeavyJeep said:


> Thank you,, and thank you all for your words  I was heated but not as bad as her. Luckily shes mine and shes tough but I hated it for her.
> 
> Thats a very close remedy I learned as a child growing up to treat sunburn. I actually grow my own aloe in the garden so its a savior once again. Mixing it with mineral oil and a hemp lotion is what I did. close to yours
> 
> And there is no excuse. Considering your childs health is always more important. She didnt pay attention and didnt care and what I would consider 2nd degree burns resulted. Fail!


No problem :/...Just sucks for your little one. Glad she's in your custody as you seem to deeply care as a parent should. I have a mom like that myself who's just careless so I can relate... i still have to watch my youngest sibling go through the same crap & it just cuts a nerve.

I got burned about just as bad as your daughter after my first time being out on a boat all day about a year ago (my own fault though)... a friend from work gave me that idea & it really helped. Also be careful with the kind of shampoo & soap you use on her for bath time for a little bit - try to use something organic from a healthfood store... it's all I'll use now


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow...That is....Wow.. I would watch for fever.
I was about that old,maybe a little older when I got a sunburn that bad. Was sick for a whole week,horrible fever too.

Hope she's not in to much pain. man she looks like one of those burn victims. Poor thing. I hope it wont scar. I'm not sure if sunburns scar or not.

That is cancer right there.


Just read she's all better now. As for mom...Someone needs a serious mental evaluation. Some people should never have kids...

Not saying anything bad about you,you seem responsible.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Just as an update, At the moment she still has a visible tan line, obviously, and the skin in the affected area is a splotchy red white, mostly red. She hasnt been bothered by it since the days during treatment. I am so concerned at the future skin issues but I guess we'll see

thanks for all the quick and concerned comments 
thank you


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

HeavyJeep said:


> Just as an update, At the moment she still has a visible tan line, obviously, and the skin in the affected area is a splotchy red white, mostly red. She hasnt been bothered by it since the days during treatment. I am so concerned at the future skin issues but I guess we'll see
> 
> thanks for all the quick and concerned comments
> thank you


Glad to hear she's feeling better!


----------

